

Pixel Art with Normal Maps in WebGL - drifkin
http://mattdesl.github.io/kami-demos/release/normals-pixel.html

======
drifkin
The author provides some details here: [https://github.com/mattdesl/kami-
demos/tree/master/src/norma...](https://github.com/mattdesl/kami-
demos/tree/master/src/normals-pixel)

And goes into more technical detail here: [https://github.com/mattdesl/lwjgl-
basics/wiki/ShaderLesson6](https://github.com/mattdesl/lwjgl-
basics/wiki/ShaderLesson6)

